# white bump under foreskin



## goodearthmama (Nov 7, 2006)

My 10 month old ds has a white bump under his foreskin. I researched it and everything said it was smegma and would work its way out. We ec and awhile back he found his penis and realized how much fun it is to play with on his potty. So, that reassured me about the smegma bump. But it is still there. Is that ok? Will it eventually work its way out? And how long does it normally take? Or I am wrong and it is something else? What to do, what to do?

Tia! Mandi


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Very likely a smegma pearl. My older son had one from the time he was 1 to when he was 3. It will discharge on its own when the foreskin separation opens up a pathway underneath to the foreskin outlet. It might get bigger before it comes out as more separation takes place and more cells accumulate, but the route to the opening still isn't freed up. My son's penis looked pretty lopsided by the time the lump worked its way out. BTW, also sometimes it all comes out as one lump, sometimes in smaller whitish crumbs, sometimes some of it will get washed out with the passage of urine (may make the urine look transiently milky on occasion). All normal.

I'd suggest not having any expectations about when it will come out and please don't worry yourself about it.

Gillian


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

10 months and your son is retractable already? I know it's entirely possible to be fully retractable, but are you retracting, even non-forcibly? We here are of like-minds and believe the only person who should be retracting is the owner the penis (your son). Smegma pearls will work their way out on their own and any force to accelerate it isn't necessary. At your son's age, I don't think any harm would come if even _he_ didn't retract his own foreskin.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
10 months and your son is retractable already? I know it's entirely possible to be fully retractable, but are you retracting, even non-forcibly? We here are of like-minds and believe the only person who should be retracting is the owner the penis (your son).

I didnt see were the OP said anything at all about retracting at all micro I think you might have misread









OP It can take years for it to come out since it can take that long for the foreskin to become retractable enough. So no worries it wont hurt anything no matter how long it is there.


----------



## goodearthmama (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
10 months and your son is retractable already? I know it's entirely possible to be fully retractable, but are you retracting, even non-forcibly? We here are of like-minds and believe the only person who should be retracting is the owner the penis (your son). Smegma pearls will work their way out on their own and any force to accelerate it isn't necessary. At your son's age, I don't think any harm would come if even _he_ didn't retract his own foreskin.

No way!! That is for him to do. Trust me, I'm mama bear protective of his penis (ask his former ped whose hand was slapped for going near it after I told him not to).

But thanks everyone for the reassurance. Nothing I read said how long it could take to work its way out and as a first time mom, I am obligated to worry a little extra


----------

